# Is monster a color or size?



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

I found a female HMPK and I'm trying to figure this out before I buy her. Thanks!


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

according to this
" This terminology can be used to describe a.) body size (as in the case of half-giants or full giants), b.) finnage size, and c.) a white face."


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

I'd say it's probably referring to her color. Thai Breeders are really good about marking their bettas 'giant' if they are big/remotely big, so monster would refer to her coloring/marbling.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

"monster" is a gimmick-y name used by sellers to get people to buy their fish; to make them sound more interesting.

Giant/King is size, usually.

"Monster" is not unlike "Black fire", "Fancy", etc.

They use it to be more interesting, really


----------

